# Looking for old shipmates



## Tony Wood (May 5, 2016)

I sailed with Houlder Brothers from 1974 until 1983 and am looking for old mates that may remember me,particularly Brian Wilson, who was living in Ecuador last time we met and also John Clark from Hull.
Tony Wood former 3rd Mate.


----------



## merrymagpie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tony. We sailed together one trip,although I cannot remember which ship. I may have Clarkys email somewhere. He's well and living in the South of France and gets back to Hull a few times a year. Have you visited the Houlder Brothers forum on here?

Mike Bartle


----------



## Tony Wood (May 5, 2016)

Hi Mike
I think we were on a ship in dry dock on the Tyne possibly North Shields.
Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't we go out for the day to Hadrians Wall with our then wives/girlfriends?
Tony Wood.


----------



## merrymagpie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tony.
Good memory! That would have been the Dunster Grange in Smiths Dock.
If you pm me I'll see if I can get in touch with John Clark
Mike


----------



## Tony Wood (May 5, 2016)

Hi Mike
New to this site. Not sure how I pm.(I presume means private message)
Tony


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Hi Tony I think I sailed with you (lost my notes years ago). Were you on the Humboldt in 1982.I joined her in drydock in Curacao we then traded around Lake Maracaibo & the Venezuala coast. I think you had your wife with you?


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Tony Wood said:


> I sailed with Houlder Brothers from 1974 until 1983 and am looking for old mates that may remember me,particularly Brian Wilson, who was living in Ecuador last time we met and also John Clark from Hull.
> Tony Wood former 3rd Mate.


l sailed with Brian on the Bahia Negra in September 2010.
l believe he has retired l think his last vessel was the Rio de la Plata a couple of years ago,but l do believe he is still living in Guyacquil,


----------



## Corky (Feb 25, 2008)

*Hello Tony*

Remember me? 
I'm sure you remember being ferried around Riga - totally lost - in the back of a taxi, after being abandoned by the bus driver during a trip to the so called "duty free" shop 

Got a photo of you somewhere from the Lord Kelvin circa 1978...

Paul Corkin ex R/O


----------

